# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Если клиент хочет соединить сайт с 1С (вам сюда)

## safit

В последнее время, в связи с распространением 1С, многие заказчики интернет магазинов, хотят чтобы товары с ценами брались из 1С. Или же заказы с сайта автоматом уходили в 1С.
Если раньше из-за незнания 1С вы отказывались от таких проектов, то теперь предлагаю вам сотрудничеству в данном направлении.
Уже написал выгрузку из 1С в Преста шоп (кстати пока раздается бесплатно тут http://www.modber.ru/catalog/item1901.html).
Есть выгрузка из 1С в ШопСкрипт, в общем, можно написать много чего по обмену 1С с сайтом, обращайтесь.

37dba64153ad16c0d8f2e3ab1c3ab505.jpg

----------


## Alexsandr

Что будет стоить разработка модуля обмена с ModX Rev? и срок. (в обе стороны)

----------


## TereshkovaT

Думаю за 300-500 убитых енотов можно найти 1С фрилансера, который это сделает.

----------


## safit

Зависит от "глубины обмена"... дешевле 500 у.е точно

----------


## webmaster1917

Давно все есть работает и при-чем совершенно бесплатно.

----------


## Fltr

> Давно все есть работает и при-чем совершенно бесплатно.


Где пруфы?

----------

